# Gold Tip VS Easton FMJ



## brodiemeadows (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone shed some light on this? Ive shot Gold Tip arrows forever, I shoot Hunter Pro XT 55/75 and was thinking of switching to maybe the Easton FMJ arrow. Anyone know the pros and cons of this switch. I have no basis for this just looking around at possibly changing. I shoot a Mathews Z7 27" draw set @ 70# with 2 blade Rage 
Thanks:beer:


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I shoot a Z7 extreme 28 inch draw @ 65 and was looking at the fmj's .340 spine. I ran my set-up through Ontarget2 and found that the fmj's are heavy and with that my estimated speed was around 250 fps with 9.07 foc with 100 grain tip. My ke was in the area of 65 pounds. I ended up going with Easton Flatliners .340's and my estimated speed is 285 fps, foc went up to 12.13 with 100 grain tip and ke went up 1.5 pounds. To get the foc up with fmj's I needed to go with a 125 grain tip and would loose another 5 fps. If I was hunting thicker skinned animals other than whitetails, I would go with the fmj's. Extremely happy with the Flatliners.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I shoot the same GT arrow, and see no reason to switch. I believe if it isn"t broken, don"t fix it. Just my 2 cts.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I shot GoldTip velocity XTs and went to the FMJ this year. I have also shot Ultralite 22s and XT Hunters as well in the past. I shoot a 29" .300 spine and the FMJs are 100 grains heavier than the velocity XTs. 
Pros: The aluminum jacket makes removal from targets much easier.
Increases momentum and penetration
No fear of cracked arrow exploding upon release.
Quieter 
Cons: Decreased velocity and trajectory
I had to go with a BAR for hunting with the FMJs
FMJs need to be wiped down with alcohol or acetome before fletching to ensure positive and full fletching bond
If you check your arrows quickly after eash shot, I have never had a problem with cracked shafts
I found both to be very durable. Both gave great accuracy.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Which one do you like better? I have the Easton axis carbon arrows but I need to get a stiffer spine. I have been thinking about the GT velocity xt arrows with the 300 spine.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out the newer GT Kinetic shafts. They are very durable arrows.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

The Easton FMJ will definitely be a heavier arrow, ideally giving you more penetration but hindering your velocity a bit. I am not a big fan of the HIT inserts, I feel it is ******ed to have inserts that the factory recommends paying extra and getting broadhead rings so the impact doesn't hurt the arrow. It kind of defeats half the purpose of the insert.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

I decided to go with the gt velocity XT arrows. I got a good deal on a dozen shafts so decided to give it a try and have never shot GT before. I have not fletched them yet and I am debating about going with a longer fletching for them. Arrows are 29 inches long. Do y'all think I'd be better off with a 3 inch fletching?


----------

